# Trolling motor cuts out at speed 5



## architorture (May 18, 2012)

I've been having a few problems with my trolling motor since I got my boat.

1. After about 2-3 minutes of trolling at speed 5, the motor just cuts out. I can drop it down to 4 and it will work instantly, but have to wait a little bit to go back up to 5, and then the same thing happens. I've checked the prop and there's nothing clogging it up. I've also checked the wires to see if they are getting hot, and they are not. I believe they are 8 gauge. 

2. There is no difference between speeds 3 and 4. I think this problem is more recent whereas problem 1 I've had since the day I bought the boat. I could be wrong though, as I haven't got to take the boat out much and maybe just didn't notice that there was no difference in the speeds. 

Do these problems seem related to you guys? And what sort of test do you recommend I do to find the culprit?

The motor is an 01 Minn Kota All Terrain #55. -Tucker

EDIT: can a mod please move this to the electric section?


----------



## Bigkat650 (May 18, 2012)

To me it sounds electrical, like you do not have enough current supplying to your motor to be able to run it on the highest setting. Check your ground wires, make sure everything is making good contact. If you still have issues, you may need to go to a higher gauge wire. 8 gauge wire is good for a draw of about 40 amps sustained draw. You pull about 1.2-1.4 amps for every 1ftlb of thrust your motor is at WOT. If your trolling motor is a 30lb thrust motor, at WOT you will draw about 36-38 amps depending on make and model. If your trolling motor is larger then 30lbs thrust, it will require 6 or 4 gauge wire to operate properly.

Hope this helps


----------



## earl60446 (May 18, 2012)

If you have a potentiometer type speed selector, I'd say it is dirty or corroded or getting burnt up. You would have to take it apart and inspect it. A pot would have a wire inside the canister, is coiled and provides more or less resistance / conductance to allow you to change the speed. Often infinitely adjustable, especially on older motors.

Not sure how the newer ones work with like 5 forward and 3 reverse speeds. Probably use large resistor ckts for each speed.

Tim


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 20, 2012)

I've got a digital MG, and when the voltage is too low, it wil cut out. Voltage issues would be my guess. Got a meter?


----------



## Gramps50 (May 21, 2012)

I would check the speed control switch. On my MotorGuide the switch had lost it click between speeds, a new one was like $15, mine was in the foot switch and the wire connections were also corroded.


----------



## Canoeman (May 24, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> I would check the speed control switch.



+1


----------



## architorture (May 24, 2012)

Thanks everybody for all the input so far. I'll check the connections for corrosion next time I'm toying with the boat. I'll probably just go ahead and disconnect everything and clean it while I'm at it.

I understand 8 gauge possibly being too small, but if that was the problem wouldn't the wires be hot to the touch?


----------



## architorture (May 24, 2012)

How do I check the speed switch? I'm not well versed in electrical stuff but if one of you kind gentleman would explain it I'm sure I could get it figured out. Thanks, -Tucker


----------



## wasilvers (May 24, 2012)

I had a somewhat similar problem, the speeds were the same for a few selections, but mine didn't cut out at high. I have an older minn kota - my problem was at high speed using it in heavy weeds. I overheated my wires and they melted together (in the head of the unit). I opened it up and saw the problem pretty quick. It wasn't a hard fix.


----------

